# '90 Stanza parts car



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Guys,

Just a note to let you all know I'm parting out my '90 U12 Stanza. It was driven daily until it got hit. Let me know if you need anything at all. The ad is *HERE* 

Thanks!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

There's also a complete timing chain kit [all new factory Nissan parts with the updated chain guides, etc.] available *HERE* 

Thanks


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Last call!*

I'm dismantling the complete car this week. I just drove it into the garage and will remove the auto trans, axles, headlights, taillights, bumpers, grill, air mass meter, wiper motor, ecu, starter, Nissan reman alternator, crank angle sensor, new genuine Nissan KA24E plug wires changed a month before it got hit. etc. Interior is perfect [blue in color]. Console, cruise switches, tach and guage cluster [nice upgrade if you don't have the XE model]. Everything works in this car. The A/C compressor is the only thing I've sold so far. If you need it, now's the time to let me know!  

Mike


----------

